# Regulador +/-10V utilizando 7812 y 7912



## MAD (Mar 2, 2007)

Hola a Todos!
Necesito que alguien con destreza me diga si hago bien, o no!  

Necesito aprox. +/-10V para alimentar un amp. operacional LF351, de manera de limitar su voltaje de salida por debajo de este valor (+/-10V)..

Pienso que si utilizo reguladores 7812 y 7912 con un simple divisor de tensión a la salida de cada uno, puedo tenerlo facilmente.. Si calculo las resistencias en serie con la salida de los reguladores puedo garantizar la corriente mínima para alimentar el operacional (1,5mA a lo sumo). Y pudiese ajustar la tensión aún más utilizando potenciometros de precisión!

Estoy en lo cierto????   
Los reguladores de tres terminales me pueden dar hasta 1.5 A.  

Necesito comentarios o sugerencias. Me parece que es lo mas sencillo que puedo hacer!  
GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO! 8)


----------



## juanpastsierra (Mar 2, 2007)

Hola:
         No entiendo bien tu consulta, pero si te referis a la alimentacion del operacional los 7905 y 7805 entregan 1.5 amperes en unos buenos disipadores, si vas a utilizarlos al limite, te recomiento que coloques estos, podes utilizar tambien si queres reguladores de tension LM337 de 3 amperes y LM338 si vez que necesitas mas corriente, y podes ajustar mejor la tension, llevarla a 10 voltios exactamente.  

Si queres un diagrama: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/



Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 3, 2007)

utiliza un 78L10 y un 79L10 ya que para consumie 1.5mA los L son mas presisos y estables 
el encapsulado es to-92  el de un transistor comun

www.hsin.com.sg/products/datasheets/78L12(TO92).pdf

Saludos


----------



## MAD (Mar 5, 2007)

Gracias juanpastsierra, pero veo en el diagrama que linkeaste que el voltaje de entrada para el circuito es de +/-24V.. Yo tengo un módulo que integra una fuente de +/-15V. La idea es que la aproveche! 

Creo que en algún momento le eche un ojo a ese regulador (LM317 y LM337), pero seguramente fue por el voltaje de entrada que no lo use.

Si el voltaje que quiero conseguir esta alrededor de los+/-10V, puedo poner +/-15V a la entrada?


Gracias!


----------



## Willington (Mar 5, 2007)

generalmente la entrada de esos reguladores puede llegar hasta unos 30 v, el punto
es que los reguladores tienen que trabajar mas cuando la tension de entrada es mas alta
entonces se van a calentar.... 

PD.

existen trucos para hacer que un 7805 regule a 10 V ...


----------

